# nest box has come need advice



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

hi all u know the perch that come with the nest box is it best to have the perch on the out side or half inside and half out side also it hasnt got mesh in for them to climb out just 4 bits of wood inside for them to climb out am i ment to put mesh in on them bits on wood
tony


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

the perch is to go through the hole, Part inside part out side 

they hop up on the perch from the inside to go out the hole, Just like they hop from perch to perch on the inside 

I layer about 1" thick of Care Fresh bedding in the bottom of my nest boxes, so the eggs don't roll around, And once the babies are born they have something to grip to and it's a less chance of Splayed legs


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

My tiels destroyed the perch that came with the nestbox on the very first day. So I installed a natural wood perch outside the nestbox, screwed to the cage at one end and with the other end in front of the nestbox. The parents could get in and out just fine, and when the chicks started fledging it was a lot nicer than the original perch.


----------



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

thanks you for the advice ive filled it with beding and added a little mite powder and put the perch half in half out the male is having a look in but hasnt entered yet y are the boxes so long im suprised they can get in and out of them 
tony




tielfan said:


> My tiels destroyed the perch that came with the nestbox on the very first day. So I installed a natural wood perch outside the nestbox, screwed to the cage at one end and with the other end in front of the nestbox. The parents could get in and out just fine, and when the chicks started fledging it was a lot nicer than the original perch.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...the perch will be 1/2 inside and 1/2 outside. Sometimes I have added a piece of hardware cloth to the outside of the box if it is inside a cage or flight of the cutout for the nestbox is too large. Please no Carefresh...if you can get pine shavings it would be better. Carefresh can rob the eggs of moisture, especially if humidity is low. With too much humidity or moisture it is also a breeding ground for bacteria. 
-------------------------------------








-----------------------








-------------------------








------------------------------


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I wouldn't suggest using Mite powder or any Mite/Lice sprays, or the canister that is hung out side of cages, it causes more harm then good 

but that's just my opinion i wouldn't want my birds inhaling the stuff


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_I wouldn't suggest using Mite powder or any Mite/Lice sprays, or the canister that is hung out side of cages, it causes more harm then good _

I agree. Mites are rarely a problem with our tiels. If there is a problem it would be with red mites. The only time I have ever had a problem is when there has been a period of dry weather, and then lots of rain. The mites will get off the wild birds to get inside to a drier environment. If there are a new hatch of babies red mites can drain a new hatchling of blood very quickly. Below shows a comparison of babies. IF a mite problem is suspected the thing that I have found that does work the best is Seven 5% dust. I normally speinkle a handfull in my nestboxes, add the bedding when I setup a pair. I have also found that under the bedding it does NOTHING and has not prevented mite attacks. It has to be lightly mixed in with the bedding. NOTE: Red Mites tend to be seasonal, and show up when there are changes to the weather (dry>>>wet)

As to the canister type thingy's they are worthless, and the smell can be very problematic to the birds respratory system.
------------------------------------------


----------



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

thanks i wont use it then ill have to change the nesting stuff tommrow cos i think ive got the wrong stuff it does have a powerfull smell to it and its like fine bits of wodd chiped up i was told on another forum to put a bit of mite powder in th box to keep mites away and i was also told to a bit of salt in the box as it draws humidity in the box i havent used the salt tho ill put a pik on of the stuff im taking out of my box as it came in a clear bag with nowt wrote on it and ill get some odourless shavings like wot u showed me on the piks 
tony




srtiels said:


> _I wouldn't suggest using Mite powder or any Mite/Lice sprays, or the canister that is hung out side of cages, it causes more harm then good _
> 
> I agree. Mites are rarely a problem with our tiels. If there is a problem it would be with red mites. The only time I have ever had a problem is when there has been a period of dry weather, and then lots of rain. The mites will get off the wild birds to get inside to a drier environment. If there are a new hatch of babies red mites can drain a new hatchling of blood very quickly. Below shows a comparison of babies. IF a mite problem is suspected the thing that I have found that does work the best is Seven 5% dust. I normally speinkle a handfull in my nestboxes, add the bedding when I setup a pair. I have also found that under the bedding it does NOTHING and has not prevented mite attacks. It has to be lightly mixed in with the bedding. NOTE: Red Mites tend to be seasonal, and show up when there are changes to the weather (dry>>>wet)
> 
> ...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...make sure the pine sahvings have minimal to nor oder and no dust. You can sift any dust out with a collander/strainer.

No salt in the nestbox. You do not want it drawing moisture because as the eggs develope and close to hatch this can also draw moisture from the egg. When that happens the egg can get dehydrated and if a chick is hatching the membrane can stick to the chick, preventing it from moving/turning to hatch out.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Question - Seven Dust is a Pesticide 

it is used in gardens to kill bugs from destroying what's planted 

its been used in dog boxes, and on dogs/cats to kill fleas, it gets put in yards to kill bugs/fleas 

how is it safe for birds? we are supposed to keep them away from pesticides 

I also found this about it 



> Product: SEVIN 5 DUST
> EPA Registration Number: 00023904151
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It was what my vet recommended. The compounds used in Seven 5% are not absorbed into the skin. I have used it since 1993 with no ill effects. NOTE: Problems can occur if excess is used which creates alot of dust that can be inhaled or eaten.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I knew an old Pigeon racer who would use sevin powder directly on his pigeons with mites. I found an information page that says it's practically non-toxic to wild species of birds but is persistent in soils and IS toxic for humans to breath the dust. http://extoxnet.orst.edu/pips/carbaryl.htm


----------



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

they wont go near the box i got them so that was a waste of money so i made up a card board box agien like they had the first time and straitaway there in it and breeding loads making loads of noise they were getting excited when i was making it they must like the card board box better i think they were scared to jump in the cockatiel nest box cos it was so deep
tony


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Sometimes you can fool them by attaching the cardboard to the front of the nestbox. But if the cardboard does the trick, then good luck and healthy hatches. 
Susanne


----------



## dragon123 (May 1, 2009)

it was fine last time with the box just the eggs wernt fertile cos it was there first time but this time it looks like hes doing it prpley hes getting closer to her this time so i shud have some fertile ones this times
tony




srtiels said:


> Sometimes you can fool them by attaching the cardboard to the front of the nestbox. But if the cardboard does the trick, then good luck and healthy hatches.
> Susanne


----------

